
Americans Might No Longer Prefer Sons Over Daughters - denverkarma
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/03/05/upshot/americans-might-no-longer-prefer-sons-over-daughters.html
======
Mononokay
Isn't it just more economical at this point? If you're a low-
income/impoverished, it seems like a daughter would have more opportunities
for higher education, given how many female-only scholarships there are
nowadays; and that's not even considering how many foundations exist solely to
help young girls advance academically now.

People have always wanted their children to have the best lives possible, I
don't particularly see how this is any different.

